# Building new concerta hall - is there need for pipe organ in it?



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

There are discussions about new concert hall in our country and capital city. There are talks about financing schemes, about location but I have not heard discussions whether the pipe organ is needed in the new concert hall. I have contacted the ministry of culture regarding the pipe organ and they answered that the current plans are not detailed enough to determine whether there will be or won't be pipe organ in the new concert hall.

My question is - what is your view about necessity of pipe organ in the main concert hall of the country. And what can be the arguments for pipe organ in the new concert hall?

Usually I mention two arguments. The first - all the major and important concert halls have pipe organs, including the recently opened Philharmonie de Paris and also recently built Copenhagen and Oslo concert halls. The second argument is about repertoire - there are works that require pipe organ, notably there are several symphonies with pipe organ. It should be shame to use electric syntezator instead of pipe organ in the classical music concert.

I love pipe organ, but, sadly, pipe organs in the major concert halls are played only rarely - according to the concert programs, but still I hope that our decision makers will be proud and courageous enough to support idea about pipe organ in the concert hall.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes. A new hall should have an organ - if it's going to first rate. They put one in the new Montreal hall. If you have a second tier orchestra then maybe not. I can understand that a good organ is very expensive and there really aren't that many works for organ and orchestra.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

My immediate answer is yes, but what country are you in?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

There are many concert works that use a pipe organ. For example I was listening to the Respighi _Roman Festival_ on my way home from orchestra rehearsal. Big organ part.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Radames said:


> Yes. A new hall should have an organ - if it's going to first rate. They put one in the new Montreal hall. If you have a second tier orchestra then maybe not. I can understand that a good organ is very expensive and there really aren't that many works for organ and orchestra.


I second this :tiphat:


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

The short answer is yes. Concert halls need pipe organs. There are really so many pieces that require them that it is indispensable.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Large concert halls require pipe organs for sure. Small multi-functional theatres may not have an organ, which is quite inconvenient for classical music performances.


----------

